

Expedia Affiliate Hacks Google Plus Local hotel listings - Aussiewebmaster
http://blog.sweetiq.com/2014/01/expedia-affiliate-hacked-google-plus-local-hotel-listings/#axzz2qgalvsWF
Recent Google Plus Local hack shown to be by Expedia affiliate
======
no-brainer
apparently this stuff happens all the time...

"Quite a few of these hijackings were my properties so I wanted to leave a few
thoughts. This is not unusual activity, especially in the affiliate space, it
simply got press this time. This has been happening for quite some time,
albeit at a smaller scale. I will even go as far as to say it is the same
group of affiliates. RoomsToBook is affiliated with RoomWhiz(z) which was an
offending affiliate less than 2 months ago.

Read more: [http://blog.sweetiq.com/2014/01/expedia-affiliate-hacked-
goo...](http://blog.sweetiq.com/2014/01/expedia-affiliate-hacked-google-plus-
local-hotel-listings/#ixzz2qh1VX1xe")

------
Aussiewebmaster
any SEOs for hacked sites see traffic changes or referral changes

